# Question For Arrow Builders



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

I've been dipping, cresting and fleching my own arrows for about 10 yrs now and enjoy it a lot. My question is is what is the best way to remove old paint from aluminum shafts? I have some old arrows I'd like to re-build and don't know if soaking them in thinner would work or if theres a better way to do it.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Whacka,

I don't do much with aluminum, but if I were to do it, I'd use some Laquer thinner and some extra fine steelwool and burnish them down. FRANK


----------



## Isaac_62 (Nov 29, 2004)

Bonz 54 said:


> Whacka,
> 
> I don't do much with aluminum, but if I were to do it, I'd use some Laquer thinner and some extra fine steelwool and burnish them down. FRANK


X2!


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

Would acetone hurt the Aluminum? It's worked well getting the laquers I use for crowning off my working table.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

RobFromFlint said:


> Would acetone hurt the Aluminum? It's worked well getting the laquers I use for crowning off my working table.


That's what Ive used in the past with great results.


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

acetone is the way to go. after an acetone bath i give them a quick rub with fine grit sandpaper, then wipe with acetone again and redip them. don't try this with carbons. carbon and acetone don't get along very well.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

freshwater drum said:


> acetone is the way to go. after an acetone bath i give them a quick rub with fine grit sandpaper, then wipe with acetone again and redip them. don't try this with carbons. carbon and acetone don't get along very well.


I've had no problems with acetone on carbon?


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

Ieatantlers said:


> I've had no problems with acetone on carbon?


what i do with aluminums is fill a jar 3/4 of the way with acetone and just put the shafts in and soak them overnight. the next day they are completely free of paint and fletchings. i did this with carbons and they deformed a little.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

freshwater drum said:


> what i do with aluminums is fill a jar 3/4 of the way with acetone and just put the shafts in and *soak them overnight.* the next day they are completely free of paint and fletchings. i did this with carbons and* they deformed a little*.


:SHOCKED:
A couple of minutes tops and it will take off the worst of paints.
Then a couple swipes with a green scotch brite pad and your good.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Acetone would indeed break down the resins in carbon- eventually. But it would take a good concentrated amount of time to accomplish that. Simply wiping your shafts down shouldn't effect them at all.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, wow. I imagine if you soaked anything in acetone overnight it wouldn't be good. Its like gas eating away. I use a razor and get my arrows nearly bare, then use acetone to clean the surface for a good bond. I would never soak them. I guess if it doesn't hurt aluminum, more power to you, but its overkill. I shoot wraps anyhow, so getting a good bond isn't too hard.


----------

